# Officials warning over temporary working holiday visa scam



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Officials in Australia have issued an alert over a scam that is aimed at people with temporary working holiday visas. Tens of thousands of young people spend time in Australia every year on a working holiday visa which enables them to work and travel around. However, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) is warning [...]

Click to read the full news article: Officials warning over temporary working holiday visa scam...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

